# TiBu or Rom Toolbox



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Titanium Backup or Rom Toolbox*​
*Which backup tool do you prefer?*

Titanium Backup342.86%Rom Toolbox342.86%other00.00%none114.29%


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

When I first learned about rooting, one of the apps that everyone raved about as a "must have" was Titanium Backup. At the time, there were no other apps that could do what this ONE app could do. Nowadays there are a couple of apps with similar functions, but none like JRummy's Rom Toolbox. This app can do all the things tibu can do and more.

Lately I've run into a couple of issues with TiBu:

1. after erasing a phone clean(fxz, odin, kies, whatever you want to call it), Tibu asks if you want to restore an old device id or go with a new one. I've fxz'd my phone because of this due to issues after telling it to use a new device id.

2. when choosing the option to detach an app from the market, it performs said option but the apps still show up in the market.

I'm not sure if this is due to my noobish ways(although I'd like to consider myself an advanced user, but we're always learning right?), but I'm wondering if perhaps these two apps are conflicting somehow.

I want to know which app you prefer and why. I'm curious to read people's opinion on this matter.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure why you chose not to keep the old id, but now you know and knowing is half the battle.

TiBu is easy to use and lets me restore quickly when I move between Roms. I could even activate another phone then simply download TiBu and use my backup from the cloud to restore everything. Simple, effective, lots of options. I'm golden.

I use Nandroids when possible but they eat up a lot of space.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

ROM Toolbox all the way man! It can do what Tibu can do, and so much more! It's pretty much my one-stop root app now. I don't use ROM Manager, I don't use Tibu, all ROM Toolbox.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

for backup alone, neither. adb is the official backup-agent supported by google. its already integrated in your phone, its fast, it does the job without throwing a bazillion clutteroptions at you, it costs no money, its safe and i have yet to see it fail. tibu, wow, that thing fails each end every time i have tried no matter on which device. theres always this and that app which ends up broken or makes tibu hang itself up. i trashed that thing ever since my gf got really pissed at me because it destroyed her silly smurfvillage game for which she spent weeks to get to the level she was in lol.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

drcmda said:


> for backup alone, neither. adb is the official backup-agent supported by google. its already integrated in your phone, its fast, it does the job without throwing a bazillion clutteroptions at you, it costs no money, its safe and i have yet to see it fail. tibu, wow, that thing fails each end every time i have tried no matter on which device. theres always this and that app which ends up broken or makes tibu hang itself up. i trashed that thing ever since my gf got really pissed at me because it destroyed her silly smurfvillage game for which she spent weeks to get to the level she was in lol.


I agree. Tibu has always been garbage. I never liked using it, but for a while it was the only option I new of. (And the only one that really existed. Other than adb, which I'm still not familiar with.)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't you actually make the ADB backup with a PC?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm one of the few people that has never had any issues with Tibu. Been good for me for some time now.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> I'm one of the few people that has never had any issues with Tibu. Been good for me for some time now.


Ditto. Except for one or two hiccups.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Only time I ever get issues with TiBu is on ICS. For some reason I can never get it to batch restart at all. Works fine in GB, but ICS is another matter. Otherwise, it has never caused a problem for me.

Also, that market detach hasn't worked since Google updated the Market to the Play Store. Its a known issue and there's nothing that can really be done about it. I forgot the explanation I read, but I think it had to do something about the information being stored on their servers maybe, but I can't recall.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

I didnt know people still use gb. I was referring to ics, i think on gb it was fine, cant remember any hangups. (-:


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm somewhat stuck on a Droid X and though the ICS ROM's are fine for it, I've had some various issues trying to do calls or maintain networking for some reason where I don't get those problems with a GB-based ROM. I'm sure by the time I get a Bionic, I'll probably be using ICS on that once the official update comes out so people are able to use that kernel for it for better compatibility.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

drcmda said:


> I didnt know people still use gb. I was referring to ics, i think on gb it was fine, cant remember any hangups. (-:


I'm on ICS, VZW GNex and no problems with TiBu.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> I'm somewhat stuck on a Droid X and though the ICS ROM's are fine for it, I've had some various issues trying to do calls or maintain networking for some reason where I don't get those problems with a GB-based ROM. I'm sure by the time I get a Bionic, I'll probably be using ICS on that once the official update comes out so people are able to use that kernel for it for better compatibility.


Just wondering, why are you looking to go with the Bionic as your next device? Moto seems to be working to make modding harder and harder on their devices. Great hardware, but I won't be getting another Moto.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I use rtbp

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## GollyJer (Sep 6, 2011)

Can ROM Toolbox restore the Device ID? I like what I'm seeing in ease-of-use with the app but I love the "restore Device ID" feature of Titanium.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Just wondering, why are you looking to go with the Bionic as your next device? Moto seems to be working to make modding harder and harder on their devices. Great hardware, but I won't be getting another Moto.


Because I'm not a hard-core ROM flasher like some other people here with the Galaxy Nexus or some other Samsung/HTC device. I want a phone that works, and will work for the duration of its life. The Bionic is reaching a year old, but still a good phone for the current time. RAZR is also good, but the irremovable battery is an immediate no-sale to me.

I know there are some people who have had no issues with the Galaxy Nexus, but I've also read the same amount of people who has. Plus, I'm not fond of Samsungs hardware either, and its poor battery life is not a selling point for me either. I like stuff that works, and works well. Locked and encrypted bootloaders mean nothing to me anyway.

(now that I think about it, its been a month since I went back to this topic... oh well, late response, better than never I guess)


----------

